# bike sized carboard box



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2012)

please bear me in mind if anybody is getting anew bike , as struggling to get hold of these .

fold it down and post one flattened cant cost to much surely

if local to nn8 wellingborough even better


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

You have tried your LBS's?
They usually give them away if you ask nicely.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You have tried your LBS's?
> They usually give them away if you ask nicely.


 local halfords break them all up along with saying cant give them out as you might be selling bikes as Halfords bikes when they are not !

other smaller lbs no issues but doesnt get many road bike sized boxes


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2012)

As Ian suggests. Evans must have stacks of them, I would have thought.

Xpost with biggs


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2012)

nearest evans 20 miles away


----------



## jim55 (4 Oct 2012)

decathlon gave me one when i had to post a frame ,abs massive box as well


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2012)

my local jobs worth at halfords wont help , managed to get some last night from next town along


----------



## Easytigers (6 Oct 2012)

Sorry...just saw this and was gonna post that I have one. If still needed just give me a shout...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2012)

RussLunn said:


> Sorry...just saw this and was gonna post that I have one. If still needed just give me a shout...


 
yes please where in county are you


----------



## Easytigers (6 Oct 2012)

Wollaston...Box is from bike that was delivered so was cut down one side but can easily be taped etc. If wanted let me know and I'll drop it off.
Russ


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2012)

i have parents in woolly so can collect and thanks


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Oct 2012)

http://www.cyclelifewellingborough.co.uk/

Is this anywhere near you??


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Oct 2012)

Are you sorted with this now biggs?

If not I had a bike delivered at work today.

I remembered this thread so I've kept it on one side.

If your fixed up though it's no problem, I'll flatten it and store it at work, you never know when you might need a bike box IME


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Are you sorted with this now biggs?
> 
> If not I had a bike delivered at work today.
> 
> ...


 yes still looking , how much for posting ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Oct 2012)

Just spoken to TNT, (we have an account with them), and based on the size they have quoted me £16.92.

It measures L: 72" H: 42" W: 8".

The width could be reduced by flattening, but TBH they volumise it based on size so I doubt it would change much if at all.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo thats a lot , thanks for offer but will keep trying local


----------

